# Juv w/ feeder



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Just for your information everyone who has been asking these and related questions about feeding:
I added a feeder goldfish to my tank with my 1 RBP that is aprox 2"+ and by the next morning there was nothing left except part of the head... the funny thing was that the feeder was just as big... if not bigger than the P itself ... to be honest i wasnt expecting anything more than fin nips and scale bites. This is not his primary diet anyways It gets all assortments of foods as I am sure you are already aware if you have read some of my previous posts...


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Thats pretty suprising, your p must have been pretty hungry to eat his own weight in food.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Nope thats what i thought too... but it was fed just the other day a huge portion of Krill until it coulndt eat the last part of it and stay sitting on the bottom of the tank with a belly full
...must be beginers lucj







...seeing as it is its first feeder ever


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

My 2 inch reds (I have four) devour two sometimes three comets a day. The only thing left is part of the head w/out the eyes. They will also eat bloodworms too, there is a little p that is scared to get in the feeding frenzy with the three big ones so I put the worms in there for him. And yes, after they are done they just sit on the bottom with huge bellies! They are almost wide as they are long!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

wow almost as wide as big.. that's a fat piranha hehehe


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Most p's perfer live food, they like the blood and the chase. They like to show there superior.


----------

